# Ohio Training



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

https://www.bicsi.org/Default.aspx

Lots of employers like to see this, and the better voice / data / fiber customers like to go to companies with bicsi certified techs


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks halfamp, i will have to look into that. I am really just trying to better myself i guess. Time to do some research.


----------

